# if it happened in Pennsylvania, what's to say it didn't happen in the other 49 States



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Priests molested 1,000 children in Pennsylvania, report says - NBC12 - WWBT - Richmond, VA News On Your Side


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm SURE it did/does/will.

The stench goes all the way to the Vatican.

But, don't paint the good people in the church with the same brush. I've seen the evil vermin infesting the Catholic church, also some wonderful souls doing Gods work.

Don't loose your faith, God bless you.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

There's no doubt it has and it still does.
A few years ago I read how homosexuals were entering the seminary as they saw the priest position as the perfect position to get their hands on fresh meat.
Don't think for a minute this is isolated to the Catholic sect. It's just that it is set up in a manner that makes it easier for the predators.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

A few years ago I found out that a priest/teacher who I admired greatly turned out to be one of thee perverts. Not boys but young girls. You could have knocked me over with a gnat. I guess they learn how to hide it. BTW, was in Wisconsin


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> There's no doubt it has and it still does.
> A few years ago I read how homosexuals were entering the seminary as they saw the priest position as the perfect position to get their hands on fresh meat.
> Don't think for a minute this is isolated to the Catholic sect. It's just that it is set up in a manner that makes it easier for the predators.


My ex-wife worked with a couple of Priests that were sent to MN from out east for out patient sex offender treatment. This was around 2,000.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

One of the bastards tried a defense that the 15 year old put the moves on him. Pathetic.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

That's why I won't have anything to do with organized religion. Don't forget how the all mighty catholic church helped the Nazi's. If you don't know or are unaware goggle it. IMHO they do more harm then good, but it's in gods name so it's OK??? Not to mention the millions or billions that have been killed and are continuing to be killed now. All for a belief in a "god".

Sorry I can't forgive them that's gods job. Lets expedite their meeting.:devil:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> There's no doubt it has and it still does.
> A few years ago I read how homosexuals were entering the seminary as they saw the priest position as the perfect position to get their hands on fresh meat.
> Don't think for a minute this is isolated to the Catholic sect. It's just that it is set up in a manner that makes it easier for the predators.


Problems with the church:

1) Letting in HoMOs

2) Letting HoMOs "do their thing"

3) Promoting HoMOs

4) Letting the promoted HoMOs, cover for the rest of the HoMOs

5) Infesting the Vatican with HoMOs

6) Inviting Satan into Gods house

7) Demeaning the good Priests doing Gods works for speaking out.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> That's why I won't have anything to do with organized religion. Don't forget how the all mighty catholic church helped the Nazi's. If you don't know or are unaware goggle it. IMHO they do more harm then good, but it's in gods name so it's OK??? Not to mention the millions or billions that have been killed and are continuing to be killed now. All for a belief in a "god".
> 
> Sorry I can't forgive them that's gods job. Lets expedite their meeting.:devil:


Polish Catholics stopped Muslim hordes from infesting all of Europe for several centuries. Look up the siege of Vienna.

See if the Poles are taking in "refugees" like the rest of Europe.

Nazis? Lots more priests helped people escape than collaborated. I have relatives in Poland, ask them, first hand, not _GOOGLE._.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

4 of these holy saints had ties in NJ dioceses.
The Catholic Church has a bit of a image problem, after all these years, I thought it was always a collection basket issue.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Is it too soon to ask what's Black and White and comes in little cans?







. 
Besides Sheldon...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Surely not my favorite branch of Christianity..could qualify as a Christian Cult by most text book type definitions. Now are there saved folks in that mess? Yes..I think so. The Gospel of Christ is highly durable. It can take a lot of stinky man made abuse and still be effectual.


----------

